# beginner questions...high pitch tone on BFD



## Mattlock (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone know why my BFD emits a high pitch tone when I startup my amp? It only does it on group 5 filters. (I have both 4 and 5s programed with filters) Group 4 doesnt do it.

I am sure it is a simple reason...just learning the basics here

thanks
Matt


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Are all the unused filters set to the OF mode?

What amp are you talking about?

brucek


----------



## Mattlock (May 9, 2007)

brucek said:


> Are all the unused filters set to the OF mode?
> 
> What amp are you talking about?
> 
> brucek


Not sure if unused are set to OF...will check...

Amp is the EP2500


----------

